# A question from a neighbor



## enginebob (Aug 18, 2009)

My neighbor doesn't have a computer so he asked me to ask you guys this question. I am sure that most of you fellas are well versed in the casting kits sold by Coles Power Models. My neighbor is wanting to build the 1" scale case Steam engine. And was wondering if any of you have built it and with what levels of sucess. He was also wanting to inquire what lathe and size you used. Any additional info would be helpful as he is looking forward to this project very much!Thanks 
EB


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 18, 2009)

Its about the same size as the Minnie in my avitar so should be possible to build it on a 7" lathe, maybe less if the wheels are rolled or from tube, on the minnie they are 6" castings. The milling can also be done on a similar size lathe with the aid of a vertical slide but a small mill makes life easier.

Jason


----------



## enginebob (Aug 18, 2009)

Oops! He told me 2"scale. Gosh my mind is slipping! Sorry :


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 18, 2009)

In that case (sorry) I would assume that the wheel rims are rolled from flat or made from tube. This would likely leave your largest diameters as the final drive gearand flywheel, both of these are smaller than found on Uk traction engines so he may well be able to get away with the same size lathe or just a shade larger like a 9x20. I would suggest a small mill will be almost essential.

The TE that I am currently working on is also 2" scale, the wheel rims are cast to finish size so the largest I have to turn is the 9" flywheel and final drive. I've got a 11x28 lateh and X3 clone mill.

Jason

Edit Final drive is 7 3/4"dia and Flywheel is 6 11/16" on the 2" case


----------



## enginebob (Aug 20, 2009)

Whew! We can get away with the 8x12" but just barely! Thanks! Oh and that Fowler looks nice. :bow: :bow:
EB


----------

